# Badewanne als Pflanzgefäß



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2010)

Hi ihr lieben, 

suche zur Anregung ein paar Fotos oder Bilder von einer Zinkwanne - also so einer richtigen Badewanne und deren Bepflanzung.

Habe von Oma eine alte Zink-Badewanne bekommen und möchte sie bepflanzen. Erde ist drin und auch ein bischen Grünzeugs. Ein Gras von Aldinien und ein paar Steingartengewächse - hoffentlich vertragen die den feuchten Boden.

Naja und jetzt such ich halt noch ein paar Anregungen, was noch rein kann und wie´s nachher aussehen kann. 

Rundum danke erstmal, wenn´s angewachsen ist, setz ichhier auch mal ein Bildchen hier rein.

In diesem Sinne - Andreas.


----------



## Chrima (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Badewanne als Pflanzgefäß*

Hallo Andreas,

Ich glaube ganz viele Tips ( auch Badewannen) findest du in der 
Mini-Teich- Rubrik. Mußte nur ein bischen Stöbern
Viel Glück

Tina


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Badewanne als Pflanzgefäß*

Hallo Andreas.
Was hast Du vor mit der Wanne? Mini-Teich oder Sumpfbeet oder "normales" Blumenbeet oder Steingarten.
Die Steingartenpflanzen würden sich im Sumpfbeet wohl nicht so wohl fühlen. 
Ich beneide Dich um die Wanne. Ich suche so eine für ein Sumpfbeet.


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Badewanne als Pflanzgefäß*

Hallo Ellen, hab ich schon befürchtet. sin aber nur ablegerchen von unseren Steingartenpflanzen und edaher nicht sooooo unentbehrlich. wäre halt schön. Es soll ja auch nicht arg so nass in der Wanne sein, hatte daher schon überlegt, die Wanne unten anzubohren - naja, kaputtmachen ist halt nicht so mein Freund, daher lieber üppig bepflanzen, saugt auch.

@Tina: danke, werd mich mal durchstöbern. Vielleicht find ich ja was. Soll halt kein Teich oder ähnliches sein, halt nur ein Blumenbeetchen.

Ich versuch´s - danke erstmal.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Badewanne als Pflanzgefäß*

Hallo Andreas,

also, wenn Du den Standort so wählst, dass die Wanne überdacht steht, dann bräuchtest Du keine Löcher bohren. Es würde reichen, wenn Du eine Drainageschicht (Blähton, Kies o.ä.) reingibst und dann erst die Erde. Du könntest mit dem Gießen die Feuchtigkeit regulieren. Wenn die Wanne allerdings frei stehen soll, dann hättest Du bald ganz von alleine ein Moorbeet. Also könntest Du auch gleich eins anlegen. Da gibt es traumhaft schöne Pflanzen, bizarre Blüten (ups... ich komm ins Schwärmen) 

Mach doch mal ein Bild von Deiner Wanne, vielleicht kommt dann die zündende Inspiration.


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Badewanne als Pflanzgefäß*

Wenn ich nachher noch dazu komme, mach ich ein Foto. Ansonsten die Woche.


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Badewanne als Pflanzgefäß*

Bäh, den ganzen lieben langen Tag Regen, wäh. 

Kurz zur Info, der Kübel steht definitiv im Freien. Werd´ morgen mal ein paar Löcher reinbohren, dann passt´s vielleicht auch mit den Steingarten Pflanzen. 

Foto kommt nach.


----------

